# Show reports



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
How long does it take, for the judges reports to come up on the GCCF website?
I keep looking 

Thanks :001_smile:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

depends on what judge.. some put them up the same day.. some a couple of days after.. some weeks/months after.. and if its side classes... dont hold your breath...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Lisa, the GCCF guidline says that judges reports should be submitted within 28 days, im not sure if that rule also applies to any side classes, In the past ive waited as long as 6 weeks for a report, some judges just wont rush lol. If its getting close or past the 28 days you could always look to see if your judge has a website and a polite email will usually get a reply. A few GCCF judges also post reports on there own sites so thats always worth keeping an eye on too......best wishes..........Chris


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh ok, i'll keep looking....lol
Thanks for your replies.
Lisa x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I feel your pain and its only been 5 days since ours haha


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

I find that mine are always the last to appear. Same as show day, mine are always the last onto the results board!:wink:


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't hold your breath... lol 3 weeks later and only 1 report has come up...


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

If that's for the open class, then that's all you could get.
If you want write-ups for Misc classes, then I suggest you contact the judge via email


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Im not holding my breath for side classes but for the main class would be nice. Could be a good month or so yet, i'm just impatient.


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, sorry what i men't by 1 report was one judges set of reports.... but woo woo another judges set of reports just come up, so i have a report for both of my cats now 
so its just a matter of waiting....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Did she write up both of yours, Lisa? I only saw your boy. I'll go back and have another look. Mine wasn't as dreadful as I thought it was going to be, but the kitten's one is the one I'm really dreading, and it's yet to show up.


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Carly, my girls report is with Mrs Bangs.
Your kittens isn't up yet, dont worry it wont be bad. x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It will be bad. The judge told me what they thought of her on the day. Millie's up in one of the side classes, and I'm happy with that report.

Found your girl today. I forgot she is an Ashaneeka.


----------

